# Demasoni,Crabro and Duboisi



## ninicap (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, I started my 65 gallons tank 2 months ago, I put the fish all toghether 1 month ago

This is the situation some weeks ago:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROReldIM ... e=youtu.be

I change 15 gallons every 7-10 days.External canister filter JBL.
Fishes are all young and are:

5 Demasoni
3 Crabro
5 Duboisi

*I know it is a mix of species of two lakes* but...i do anyway. I have had for 3 years Discus cichlids in the same tank.

Fishes are all vegetarians and live in similar water conditions.
I feed them with NLS cichlid formula and spirulina flakes and other vegetable food

What I asked is if you can suggest me what problem i could come across. Probably I'll have problems..... 

Do you think the number of fishes is correct? Could I insert a 4th species like Caeruleus? I should insert Others Demasoni?

Do you think the tank is overcrowded?If not how many fishes di Put in for overcrowd my Tank?

etc.

Thanks everybody from Italy!


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm a mixer too! Not sure of how many problems you'll get... I don't think you have too many fish in there and I watched your video. I really like your tank setup. Looks good and your fish look great too. Those Bumble Bee cichlilds might get too big after a while.. but everything looks really great and looks to be a fun time to watch fish at your house right now. Good job on the tank.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hardly too crowded now but there are reasons why people don't keep these like that. Nice fish, and looks good now but... These fish are young, except for the Demasoni. The Crabro will grow much bigger. The Dubosi will grow alot and lose the spots.

Usually people keep Demasoni and Dubosi in larger groups. These are not that easy of fish to keep. They need more fish in the group so aggression is spread around. Demasoni are known for killing each other. I would get more Demasoni to spread around aggression.

Tropheus look and do better in larger groups. You could try as Dubosi are usually said the easiest to keep but Tropheus do best when the tank is set up for them specifically. Not sure you should spend the money to get more Dubosi, if you intend to keep the otehr fish.

Crabro get much bigger and may get more aggressive. They get less bright yellow orange as they get bigger, sometimes duller. Males can get dark brown but can be very aggressive. They can get more than twice as big as the Demasoni.

You could try a Demasoni and Dubosi tank, they may ignore each other for the most part. A few Yellow Labs for yellow. The Crabro might get too big, too aggressive, and lose the bright color.


----------



## ninicap (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions!
In particular:
I think that probably i will increase the Demasoni Group from 5 to 8
i think that the Duboisi Group could work or not but as Noki said it could be without results to increase their number: i read someone saying that i should take 1 male and 9 feamale, others 12 duboisi in empty tank ecc.:I think that each tank is a different world and the fisches of the small group are growing toghether...
The crabro, as you said, can grow too big,i read until 20cm (8"):I Always think that the maximun lenght was about 12cm (4"-5") and looking well the male effectively it is growing faster than the Others and sometimes it becames black...but at the moment the demasoni are not frightened.
I could buy 4 caeruleus but: 
1.are there problems of hybrids with crabro? In the future in case of problems I was thinking to take away the crabro male and leave the 2 feamales
2. I feed fisces only with vegetables,I don't risk the health of Demasoni and Duboisi, could Caerules live well with this food?

I have also this idea: i could put a group of saulosi (3m - 3f) and leave at 5 the demasoni: the Saulosi male is similar to demasoni and i could spread aggression between demasoni with the Saulosi males and I will have also the Yellow of the feamales...but only 3 Saulosi feamales with 3 Saulosi males uhmmm? and demasoni are stronger than saulosi...(it is only an idea)


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ps. demasoni typically don't work, unless you start with a group of 15 or more, even then sometimes it doesn't. My recommendation would be to go with 15 demasoni and 12 duboisi, and call it a day from there.

Ps. saulosi and Ps. demasoni will hybridize.

A trio of labs could work, "if" your water quality is suberb, and very regular water changes.

You will need to get rid of the crabro, so why delay the inevitable? What vegetables are you feeding?


----------



## ninicap (Feb 19, 2014)

Another thing:
I notice that my fisches stay Always on the botton of the tank, particularly from the half to the bottom.
As you can see in the video I leave on the left of the tank and from the half to the top a free space for the swim: will duboisi appreciate it or it is better I put others rocks with holes?


----------



## ninicap (Feb 19, 2014)

well, the crabro I understand I have to give away.
I have not thinked of the hybrids demasoni and saulosi:that is true!

so I'm going to decide to buy 3 caeruleus but at the same time I shold give away also the two feamales of crabro or i can take toghether with Caeruleus?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If you're dead set on keeping the tropheus and demasoni, then just leave it at that as the other poster suggested. I would personally just do the tropheus, but in a 75 gallon bare minimum. If you got rid of the trophy, then demasoni with 8 Labidochromis caeruleus. This is assuming that this is a 4' tank, though.

What are the tank dimensions?


----------



## ninicap (Feb 19, 2014)

the dimensions are : 47" x 16" x 20".
I can give away the crabro but at the moment, beeing the fishes young, i don not have problems of aggressions.
I am contemplating possible evolutions of the situation...and 1 options could be overcrowd? but i dont think to do it.


----------

